
Haskell 2010 Accepted Papers - alrex021
http://www.haskell.org/haskell-symposium/2010/accepted.html
======
ionfish
So much good stuff in there. Brian O'Sullivan mentioned his paper on the GHC
event manager on his blog:

[http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2010/06/14/sightings-of-
the-g...](http://www.serpentine.com/blog/2010/06/14/sightings-of-the-ghc-
event-manager-in-the-wild/)

He also linked a preprint:

<http://www.serpentine.com/bos/files/ghc-event-manager.pdf>

There are also plenty of discussions on the mailing list.

<http://groups.google.com/group/ghc-io-manager>

Brent Yorgey is of course the current editor of The Monad.Reader, and the
author of the Typeclassopedia, so I'm looking forward to his paper too.

<http://www.haskell.org/sitewiki/images/8/85/TMR-Issue13.pdf>

<http://themonadreader.wordpress.com/>

<http://byorgey.wordpress.com/>

